# skylights still popular?



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I haven't seen a single skylight installed in new or remodeling jobs in several years. Are they still popular in certain parts of the country?


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

My brother has one in his L/R and we've been talking about taking it out. There is a house not far from his that I kid you not most of the roof is sky lights, I bet there are 10 on the street side alone.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Not the old fashion type but we like those Solar Tube kind. 

They put out a ton of light and they look like a type of can fixture. Some kits you are able to put a light kit in so it is still usable during the night.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Putting two in our current remodel project buts it's been a few years.

I just found out from pricing the current job Anderson doesn't make 'em anymore. :blink:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

olzo55 said:


> I haven't seen a single skylight installed in new or remodeling jobs in several years. Are they still popular in certain parts of the country?


They're still popular here in the sunshine state. :thumbsup:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I had worked in a house that had Solar Tubes and it drove me crazy. The passing clouds make the light flicker so much it was annoying. I could see using them in AZ where you get 200+ days a year of sunshine. (I went to ASU)


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

living in a house without a skylight is like living in a cave..imo


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

No such thing as a good hole in a roof...lol. We put some in, and we have repaired quite a bit too.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Skylights last as long as a roof does when properly installed.

We have a lot up here in Vermont all the light in the winter we can get! 

I see two types, Velux and Anderson. Velux do not always need to be replaced, the Anderson's need to be replaced with a Velux. 

We replace Velux on low pitch trailers and no issues. Try to do owners a favor by not replacing the windows seems to always backfire with a call back. That is a slight exaggeration they don't all leak, but with exposed screws many will.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Roofcheck said:


> Skylights last as long as a roof does when properly installed.
> 
> We have a lot up here in Vermont all the light in the winter we can get!
> 
> ...


Andersen skylights were my favorite. They are gone. Can't even get parts anymore. Velux all the way!


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> living in a house without a skylight is like living in a cave..imo


Tom....12,800 posts behind your count!


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> Andersen skylights were my favorite. They are gone. Can't even get parts anymore. Velux all the way!


Really? Really? The rubber seal to slip the head and base pan requires all off the window to replace the ice and water up the side walls. Caulked or siliconed frames down (as they should be) and the one I remember last broke the dry rotten FJ pine as I pulled it off the deck. That is when I realized no parts available. 

What did you like about them?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Roofcheck said:


> Really? Really? The rubber seal to slip the head and base pan requires all off the window to replace the ice and water up the side walls. Caulked or siliconed frames down (as they should be) and the one I remember last broke the dry rotten FJ pine as I pulled it off the deck. That is when I realized no parts available.
> 
> What did you like about them?


I used to like that I could get parts for them to fix them...lol. I also believe that anything on a roof gets replaced when the shingles do. So if a skylight last 25 years with the shingles, it's time to replace it when the shingles do...no questions.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree but thats one of the things that gets carried over, not all the time, but 3,4,5 skylights easily hit 1/2 the cost of replacing the roof so......

I do try.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

I've custom built a few before using a snap cap type glazing system


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Roofcheck said:


> Tom....12,800 posts behind your count!


let me know when you hit 10,000..if your still sane:whistling


----------

